# Canadian Users of Chase Marriott Card [Affiliation Ends 3/15/18]



## Mr. Vker (Sep 11, 2017)

Not sure how many of those might be, but just saw thread on FT. Apparently Chase has discontinued this card in Canada. It's showing as Scotia Bank on credit reports now and no new applications are being accepted as of Sept 5. They are expecting to be transitioned to a new type of card.

I am US based, but thought may be of interest to some on this board.


----------



## happymum (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sunbum (Sep 15, 2017)

Yes, the weird thing is that both myself and a friend got a letter from Chase revoking our cards, last week, without reason! i called and no one could give me an answer. not the supervisor. not the supervisor's supervisor. All they would say is that it had nothing to do with credit score or previous 5 years payment history. It was something involving "terms & conditions" but would not elaborate. 

i emailed Marriott customer service and they blew me off, they said to call Chase.......which i did twice and got no answers.


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 16, 2017)

The Canadian Marriott card from Chase is junk compared to the benefits available to USA cardholders, so perhaps a new company would put us on the same benefits as in USA.

Scotiabank in Canada is a great company and Canadian.

I haven't as of yet received any notification of change.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 16, 2017)

The Canadian Marriott / Chase card has no foreign transaction fees -

Not many Canadian credit cards offer this .


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 16, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> The Canadian Marriott / Chase card has no foreign transaction fees -
> 
> Not many Canadian credit cards offer this .



My Amex Business, Amex SPG, and MBNA cards do.


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 17, 2017)

pwrshift said:


> My Amex Business, Amex SPG, and MBNA cards do.



I had the Amex SPG card (business) and I don't recall it being free of foreign transaction fees (this is the reason why I got the Marriott card after the merger).  Can't find a source online - can you point me in the right direction?

The Canadian credit card market needs a shakeup.  First CIBC sold my Aeroplan account to TD, Costco switched us over to Capital One MC from Amex (but went with Visa in US).  Now my Marriott card will be gone soon.  I think it's time to jump back south of the border - combined with the hike in taxes here financially it doesn't make sense to live in Canada any more.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 17, 2017)

pwrshift said:


> My Amex Business, Amex SPG, and MBNA cards do.



I will check with Amex Canada on the foreign transaction fees  . I know if I use my Amex Gold in Mexico - it converts to American dollars then Canadian - so you get double wacked .
It is a good card - for use in Canada only .I leave it home when wer go to Puerto Vallarta .

I do not have an Amex Business card .

I have a MBNA - Canada card as well . I have used it in the States a couple of time due to the monthly closing date  . I will have to check the fine print . I thought there was a 2.5 % foreign transaction fee on top of the exchange rate from USD .


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 17, 2017)

I'll try to remember to double check again with Amex where I have 3 cards...the regular (I got in 1969), gold, and SPG.  They told me, some time ago, the only card I shouldn't use in USA is the 'regular' card as the other two (with higher annual fees) don't charge for foreign transactions so I don't use it.  I think last year I'm guessing I put about $300k on them (mostly business) but don't think that would give me an edge.

My Marriott Visa just came in via snail mail and show a $0.28 exchange rate premium (sounds high) on my recent 3 Marriott weeks in USA but it's not supposed to have extra transaction fees.  No mention of any change to Scotiabank.  I might ask one of my financial editorial writers to check it out for a possible article.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Sep 17, 2017)

I have the Marriott Visa from Chase Canada (and have used it for years) and haven't heard a thing about this either.  Went to the website where I check my card transactions and see no mention of it at all.  But there has been a notice on there for quite a long time about Scotia Bank customers not being able to see anything on this URL after January, 2017 and needing to use a Scotia Bank website so it appears that there has been some sort of relationship with Scotia for quite a while.  I guess I'll just carry on using it until I get some sort of official notice!


----------



## Sunbum (Sep 18, 2017)

i know AMEX Platinum *does *charge an exchange fee. Marriott and Rogers are the only two i found that do not charge the fee.


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 18, 2017)

Just called in to Marriott Canada Chase and the gal told me that she is an employee of Scotiabank as they do the account payment/processing for the Marriott VISA for Canadians.  I was having password trouble signing in and called to make the necessary password changes and to find out if it's going to Scotiabank, but she says it is not.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Sep 27, 2017)

I have a Chase Canada Marriott Credit Card and I just called the number on the back of my card for a credit increase.  Took all of 5 minutes.  No mention of any services changing.  Looks like business as usual!


----------



## Eli Mairs (Sep 28, 2017)

PrairieGirl said:


> I have a Chase Canada Marriott Credit Card and I just called the number on the back of my card for a credit increase.  Took all of 5 minutes.  No mention of any services changing.  Looks like business as usual!



My SPG Amex card charges foreign transaction fees.

I also have a Chase Marriott Visa card and have received no information about any changes.

I assume that the SPG Amex card will be cancelled when Starwood fully merges with Marriott.

If the information is correct, hopefully Marriott will provide a new card to us Canadians.
Otherwise, we'll no longer get either Starwood or Marriott points for all our spending.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 15, 2018)

_[Threads merged.]_

Got a form letter today (January 15, 2018) from Chase that "_the relationship between JPMorgan Chase Bank National Association in Canada and Marriott International Inc. ended on December 31, 2017.  For this reason your Marriott Rewards Visa Card ending in 1234 will be closed as of March 15, 2018."_

It never offered the benefits the USA cards provided, but now the waiting game begins hoping Marriott is going to find another bank.  Rumour has it that Scotiabank will take it over...but surprised Marriott hasn't contacted current cardholders.

I don't know if there is any change with the USA cards.

Brian


----------



## kds4 (Jan 15, 2018)

There has been some credit card shuffling with US based chains, such as Hilton. However, I haven't heard anything about upcoming changes with the Marriott branded credit card.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 15, 2018)

_[Thanks! Link deleted after threads merged.]_


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 15, 2018)

I think Marriott just re-upped their agreements with Chase and Amex for their Marriott Rewards and SPG card programs.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 15, 2018)

pwrshift said:


> Got a form letter today (January ...



I received same today (Jan 18 ) as well
Now looking for a Canadian card with no foreign transaction fees.

 The free night certificate for a prorated annual fee may work out well .


----------



## middleoforchid (Jan 16, 2018)

Try Hometrust Visa


----------



## JMSH (Jan 17, 2018)

_[Threads merged.]_

Have notice from Chase Bank that their relationship with Marriott has ended as of March 15th 2018.....I now need to get a new Visa card....any Canadians in the same boat? any suggestion on Visa card to get? Like the idea of no foreign transaction fees


----------



## Wei339 (Jan 17, 2018)

I read on Marriott Insiders from one of the community managers that Marriott would be sending out an announcement on January 19, Friday concerning the card.  Hopefully there will be a Marriott Visa card announced affiliated with Scotia Bank as a replacement card with similar benefits.


----------



## JMSH (Jan 18, 2018)

Home Trust Visa does have no foreign transaction fees......Rogers Platinum MasterCard does charge a 2.5% foreign transaction fee BUT gives you a 4% cash back credit on any foreign transactions hence it actually pays you 1.5% on any foreign transaction purchase.....Just FYI


----------



## RBERR1 (Jan 19, 2018)

Got my letter too.  Hope they come up with a plan soon for a new issuer.  At least when CIBC and Air Canada ended their relationship, they had a plan well in place of the termination date to convert everyone over to TD.  Would say this is poor on Marriott's part.

I have some Marriott hotel reservations after the end date and don't want to give up the extra Marriott points when charging it to a Marriott credit card.


----------



## RBERR1 (Jan 19, 2018)

*just got this email.. which effectively says nothing..*

Find out the latest news about your credit card account.






*Richard *





*Find & Reserve *











*WHEN ONE DOOR CLOSES, ANOTHER DOOR OPENS NEW OPPORTUNITIES*

By now you should have been notified that your Marriott Rewards® Visa® Credit Card will be closing on *March 15, 2018*. Here's what you need to know:

•

*CONTINUE EARNING.*
You will still be able to continue to use your Marriott Rewards Visa Credit Card and earn points on eligible purchases through March 14, 2018. After that date, you will no longer be able to make purchases or earn points on your Marriott Rewards Visa Credit Card.

•

*USE YOUR POINTS.*
This does not impact your Marriott Rewards account. You will still be able to access and use any points and benefits that you have earned.

With change comes new adventures, and we're here to reassure you that exciting news is on the horizon! We will be reaching out in the coming weeks with more information.




If you have any questions about your credit card account, you can call 1-866-705-6775 to speak to a Chase representative.


----------



## pacman (Jan 21, 2018)

JMSH said:


> Home Trust Visa does have no foreign transaction fees......Rogers Platinum MasterCard does charge a 2.5% foreign transaction fee BUT gives you a 4% cash back credit on any foreign transactions hence it actually pays you 1.5% on any foreign transaction purchase.....Just FYI



I've had the Marriott card also, so disappointed to see it go.  Rogers card is useless for me, as the cashback is only good towards Rogers bills/products, which I don't use. So, going with the Home Trust Visa, which looks pretty good at 1% (real) cashback with no annual fees, and other goodies like the usual CDR waiver for rental cars, and free roadside assist.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 21, 2018)

I came here to suggest the Amazon.ca visa card, which also had no foreign exchange fees. But apparently it was Chase as well, and is also ending on the 15th. They must be pulling out of Canada completely.


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 4, 2018)

Has anyone heard anything more on what Marriott is going to do in Canada regarding a new VISA Rewards credit card affiliation?  The Chase card closes a month from now, and poor communications from Marriott.


----------



## middleoforchid (Feb 4, 2018)

A few days ago rec'd an email from Marriott Rewards, with a link to AmEx SPG cc w/ a sign up bonus of I think 25000 spg pts=78000 Marriott reward pts. Small print down below says if you ever had a Spg card before you would not get the sign up bonus again in one's lifetime etc. I had the AmEx spg card years ago but not used it enough to justify the 120 annual fee.


----------



## RBERR1 (Feb 5, 2018)

I got the  AMEX SPG offer too.  My issue is that I do not need another AMEX card so this does not help me.


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 5, 2018)

I have had an Amex SPG card for years.  It's expensive with no free anniversary night in a hotel...and very few places in Canada accept it...they only want visa and MasterCard here.  It also has exchange fees on USA money.  Bad choice by Marriott if that's the replacement.

Brian


----------



## Eli Mairs (Feb 11, 2018)

The Amex SPG card gives a free hotel night annually, up to category 5, upon spending $40,000.
I use it all the time in Canada. Very few places don’t accept Amex.
I am sad about losing my Chase Marriott Visa card. I use it when travelling to avoid foreign transaction fees.


----------



## maph (Mar 14, 2018)

Here's one that might be a good alternative to the Marriott Visa - the Scotiabank Passport Visa Infinite Card.  No fx charges, includes travel insurance & car insurance, points can be redeemed for anything including cash.

http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/en/personal/credit-cards/visa/passport-infinite-card.html


----------



## Sunbum (Apr 1, 2018)

Eli Mairs said:


> The Amex SPG card gives a free hotel night annually, up to category 5, upon spending $40,000.
> I use it all the time in Canada. Very few places don’t accept Amex.
> I am sad about losing my Chase Marriott Visa card. I use it when travelling to avoid foreign transaction fees.



I beg to differ. Major corporations and chains will take AMEX, but smaller businesses rarely do. It cost way too much to process AMEX vs Visa or Mastercard.


----------



## Sunbum (Apr 1, 2018)

maph said:


> Here's one that might be a good alternative to the Marriott Visa - the Scotiabank Passport Visa Infinite Card.  No fx charges, includes travel insurance & car insurance, points can be redeemed for anything including cash.
> 
> http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/en/personal/credit-cards/visa/passport-infinite-card.html



Thanks, i have been looking for one with no fx fees.


----------



## nstotland (Apr 10, 2018)

middleoforchid said:


> Try Hometrust Visa


Don't try Home Trust. Takes months to get a potential decline for no good reason. Terrible waits on the phone, and cannot handle the Chase refugees.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 10, 2018)

Sunbum said:


> I beg to differ. Major corporations and chains will take AMEX, but smaller businesses rarely do. It cost way too much to process AMEX vs Visa or Mastercard.



Depends on where you are. Try using your Visa at a small merchant in Hong Kong and they will ask you if you have Amex. Apparently Visa there takes 4% vs 2.5% for Amex. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazzap (Apr 11, 2018)

jabberwocky said:


> Depends on where you are. Try using your Visa at a small merchant in Hong Kong and they will ask you if you have Amex. Apparently Visa there takes 4% vs 2.5% for Amex.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, Amex are reducing their merchant fee to the lowest for 20 years
https://www.ft.com/content/715d785e-23fc-11e8-ae48-60d3531b7d11
and in Europe, even the discount supermarket Aldi, which didn’t accept any credit cards at all some years back has now started accepting Amex too.


----------



## Sunbum (Apr 11, 2018)

nstotland said:


> Don't try Home Trust. Takes months to get a potential decline for no good reason. Terrible waits on the phone, and cannot handle the Chase refugees.



LOL. I applied for Home Trust and got declined as well for no good reason!! First time in my life that i have ever been declined!! I did get the Scotiabank one, looking forward to it.

On the AMEX note, last time i checked they charge me (my company) about 8% to process a transaction vs. Visa/Mastercard at under 2%.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 2, 2018)

Eli Mairs said:


> The Amex SPG card gives a free hotel night annually, up to category 5, upon spending $40,000.
> I use it all the time in Canada. Very few places don’t accept Amex.
> I am sad about losing my Chase Marriott Visa card. I use it when travelling to avoid foreign transaction fees.



This is nonsense ... live in Canada and it's easy to find out the Amex SPG card is refused everywhere with small retailers.  Spend $40,000 to get a free $100 night in a cat 5 with Amex SPG??... you didn't have to spend anything with the Chase Marriott to get a free night.

Try to use your Amex at Cosco in Canada....not accepted there either.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 2, 2018)

Sunbum said:


> LOL. I applied for Home Trust and got declined as well for no good reason!! First time in my life that i have ever been declined!! I did get the Scotiabank one, looking forward to it.
> 
> On the AMEX note, last time i checked they charge me (my company) about 8% to process a transaction vs. Visa/Mastercard at under 2%.



I got Scotiabank Visa very quick and applied for the Home Trust Visa as there's no annual fee or exchange fee on USA purchases.  Tried them both...I judge them as equal.  Will probably cancel Scotiabank on renewal date and escape the $130 annual fee.


----------

